# Perfecto clean out wrenches



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Finally ordered the perfectco plug wrenches from Heavy duty supplies.
10 piece kit with sliding handle and tool box for $219.00 with free shipping.

Asked and found out they can not be used with a impact drill.


What they didn't have was a wrench to remove cleanouts with 4 lugs
on them. Getting the impression that there not common in other areas.

Any ideas? My chisel and sawzall work well but other options are nice.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Finally ordered the perfectco plug wrenches from Heavy duty supplies.
> 10 piece kit with sliding handle and tool box for $219.00 with free shipping.
> 
> Asked and found out they can not be used with a impact drill.
> ...


I have had one of the perfectco sets for many years and it works great for me. C/O plugs in the wall and set a foot down in the floor it sure helps out. Sometimes it will twist a brass plug nut off if it is real tight but other than that it really helps me


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

fixitright said:


> What they didn't have was a wrench to remove cleanouts with 4 lugs
> on them. Getting the impression that there not common in other areas.


Make one... That's what I do when I don't have a wrench for it...


----------

